# Mr Crowleys New Watches



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I went to see Mr Crowley (Paul) last night. Neither of us have been well recently so we've been out of touch a bit. Anyway we both had some new watches to show each other. I had my Mission Antarctica to show off while he had bought another three watches since I'd last seen him.

These were: an Orsa 200m automatic - seemed very well made with an ETA 2824 movement & MOD dial in a strange shade of grey, next was an Omega Seamaster with blue dial - very nice I suppose but, for some reason, it just didn't float my boat (MrC likes it though so that's all that matters), and finally the watch that I was really keen to see and the watch I've posted a picture of here:

a UTS 3000m diver. The quality is outstanding (in my opinion leaving the Omega for dead). The bracelet is a work of art being some 4 or 5mm thick with screwed links for adjustment and a concealed clasp (no divers extension though!!). The watch has some seriously novel features: the back is held on by 8 little black allen headed socket cap screws, the bezel locks (via the crown at 10) and once released will rotate in both directions - absolutely no slackness just 60 very positive clicks per revolution. The sapphire crystal is 5mm thick







. The diameter of the watch is about 42 mm but it's 16mm thick and weighs in at about 250g with the bracelet fitted. It wears very comfortably, after a couple of minutes you get used to it but you always know it's there. UTS only make watches in runs of 200 - so to say they are rare & exclusive is something of an understatement. The watch Paul has is, apparently, even rarer. The bezel on his watch has been pvd coated - something tried, but discontinued with, by the manufacturer. So very few watches were made/offered with this bezel (in fact Pauls may be the only one). Naturally there's a screw down crown, quick set date and hacking movement - in fact the movement is the only hum drum thing about this watch. It's the ETA 2824-2, having said it's hum drum it's a good reliable unit that can be serviced by any competent watchmaker just about anywhere.

My abiding impression of the watch is of industrial like strength combined with a fantastic level of finish and superb attention to detail.

Whilst I've known Paul I've been privileged to handle, wear & occasionally buy many different watches - most of which were/are out of my reach financially. However the UTS is the best of the bunch as far as I'm concerned. All in all I was gobsmacked by the watch









The picture I've used is taken off the UTS website (http://www.utswatches.com/divers.html) and used without permission - Pauls watch is the same but the bezel on his is black due to the pvd coating.

Enjoy


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Glad to see that Mr C likes the Orsa. Like you I did not care for the grey dial so passed it on. We sick folk need to stick to-gether!!!

Tom


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

That UTS is fantastic, a real grail watch in my book, glad it does not disappoint in the flesh.

D.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Paul and congartulations Paul Mr C







that's a hell of a watch


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thank you all, esp Paul.



> Whilst I've known Paul I've been privileged to handle, wear & occasionally buy many different watches - most of which were/are out of my reach financially. However the UTS is the best of the bunch as far as I'm concerned. All in all I was gobsmacked by the watch smile.gif


So have I kept the best till last Paul?









I think it's a belter also. Only problem at the moment is it may be due for a wind soon, & I can't get it off my wrist...................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul - it's got an ETA 2824 movement so it's an automatic that can be manually wound as well. I'd wait and see if it stops and then wind it up with the crown if it does. I don't think you can hear/feel the rotor spinning because the case & crystal are so thick









I suppose you'll want a link putting back in the bracelet now


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Paul - it's got an ETA 2824 movement so it's an automatic that can be manually wound as well. I'd wait and see if it stops and then wind it up with the crown if it does. I don't think you can hear/feel the rotor spinning because the case & crystal are so thick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo.....

Don't think so.


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

That's some watch Paul!







Cool looking bracelet too !

Congratulations

cheers

Alan


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Everyone who handles or owns one of these watches really thinks highly of them.

As always, the practical diver in me has a couple of concerns:

1. Low contrast dial (white on grey).

2. White lume is generally not as bright or long-lasting as yellow or green (noted with my Limes).

3. The modular construction (case, back, lugs and bezel) invites problems with salt fouling and long-term reliability.

Now I know Mr. C isn't a working diver, but UTS are marketing this watch as an ultimate tool diver, which it doesn't appear to be, IMO.

Paul and Paul, I'm glad you like the watch. I'd certainly like to handle one someday and try to dispel some of my intial impressions from the photos. Also as I always say, there's something to be said for a heavy watch in a


----------

